# DAM Quicksilver Quivertip



## 49er (20. März 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

von meinem Opa hab ich einige Ruten vermacht bekommen. Da mich, angespornt durch fleißiges Mitlesen beim Ükel, das Thema Winkelpicker gereizt hat, hab ich das Sammelsurium von meinem Opas mal durchstöbert und bin auf folgende Quiverrute gestoßen:






















Kennt eventuell jemand diese Rute und weiß wie hoch das reale Wurfgewicht dieser Rute ist? Ein paar weiteres Infos bezüglich Wertigkeit oder so, wären auch noch interessant.
Rein vom Trockenwedeln würde ich sie auf maximal 15g schätzen. 

Viele Grüße
Micha


----------



## eiszeit (20. März 2022)

49er schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> von meinem Opa hab ich einige Ruten vermacht bekommen. Da mich, angespornt durch fleißiges Mitlesen beim Ükel, das Thema Winkelpicker gereizt hat, hab ich das Sammelsurium von meinem Opas mal durchstöbert und bin auf folgende Quiverrute gestoßen:
> 
> ...


Die Rute wurde 1988 von DAM angeboten und auch nur dies eine Jahr. Sie besitzt ein eingearbeitete Quiver-Tip Spitze. Die damaligen Kosten lagen bei 119 DM und sie wurde mit einem sehr guten Preis-Leistungsverhältnis angeboten. Da gab es keine Angabe des Wurfgewichts. Nur das Rutengewicht ist mit 175g angegeben.
Sie wurde auch in England angeboten, da kostete sie 30 Pfund und es steht noch "Casts 1oz/60yards da. Wie das zu interpretieren ist weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Tricast (20. März 2022)

Wenn ich das richtig interpretiere dann hat die Rute ein Wurfgewicht bis 1oz = 28 Gramm und ist für eine Entfernung bis 60 yards (etwa 50m) vorgesehen. Also eine klassische Quivertip.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## 49er (21. März 2022)

Vielen lieben Dank für die Info!   
Das sind ja mal klasse Angaben! Wenn die die 28 Gramm packt, wird die Rute wieder reaktiviert! 
Dann kann ich sie genau für das verwenden, was mir so im Kopf rumgegeistert ist. Mein Plan ist, an der Donau mit einem Klemmblei Seitenarm einen dicken Tauwurm über Grund schleifen zu lassen. Da werde ich wohl so zwischen 15 Gramm und 25 Gramm brauchen, je nach Strömung. Mit der feinen Spitze müsste ich dann ja jeden zuppler schön mitkriegen.
Das freut mich jetzt!


----------



## dawurzelsepp (21. März 2022)

Glückwunsch zu der klasse Rute 49er du wirst deine Freude damit haben. 
Ich habe eine Quickfire Feeder in 3,30m und die dürfte vom Aufbau fast identisch mit deiner sein.
Griff, Ringwicklung und Blank schauen sehr gleich aus. Die Ringe sind bei mir jedoch wie bei einer Matchrute und von etwas anderer Form.
Die Spitze ist wie bei meiner eingesetzt und sehr weich.

eiszeit 
Weist du da mehr über die Unterschiede der Quickfire und Quicksilver ?


----------



## eiszeit (21. März 2022)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> eiszeit
> Weist du da mehr über die Unterschiede der Quickfire und Quicksilver ?



Ist nicht ganz einfach. Den Begriff Quicksilver gab es mehr in England und Quickfire in Deutschland. Dazu kommt das innerhalb kurzer Zeit 1988/89/90
Varianten auf den Markt kamen.
Ich hab z. B. eine Quicksilver Feeder M/H 1989 in England die dort 1989 in 11 feet und Casts 1 1/2oz / 60 Yards angeboten wurde.
1990 wurde dann eine Quickfire Feeder in 330cm ohne Wurfgewichtsangabe in Deutschland angeboten, Art. Nr. war 2474 331


----------



## geomas (21. März 2022)

Viel Spaß mit der Rute, 49er !

Die Wurfgewichts-Angaben einiger älterer DAM-Picker sind „nicht von dieser Welt”. 
Ich habe aus 2 Serien Picker, die sehr viel mehr an WG vertragen als die angegebenen Gramm-Zahlen.

Gerade bei Ruten mit fest verbauter Quivertip wäre ich natürlich vorsichtig und würde das WG sachte Schritt für Schritt austesten.


----------



## 49er (22. März 2022)

Hab mir jetzt Spaltbleie mit 5g besorgt. Werde dann bei Gelegenheit in 5 Gramm Schritten das Gewicht erhöhen und jeweils rauspfeffern. Bin mal gespannt ob ich mit 30g dann die 60yards schaffe... 
Rein vom trockenwedeln trau ich dem Oldie nicht so viel zu, aber mal schauen!
Ich werde berichten!


----------



## dawurzelsepp (22. März 2022)

eiszeit schrieb:


> 1990 wurde dann eine Quickfire Feeder in 330cm ohne Wurfgewichtsangabe in Deutschland angeboten, Art. Nr. war 2474 331



Das dürfte die sein was ich jetzt habe oder ?
Auf das WG geben ich nicht viel da hilft das Gefühl meist eher als Angaben. Diese Quickfire Feeder ist mit unter einer meinen liebsten Ruten geworden. 

geomas 
Aba unter uns gesagt wer fischt schon genau die aufgedruckten Gewichtsangaben der Ruten ? 
Wir könnten hier sicher eine Grundsatzdiskusion über dieses Thema lostreten und doch entscheidet bei den meisten immer noch das Gefühl für die Rute mit der Bebleiung/Schnur.


----------



## geomas (22. März 2022)

dawurzelsepp - wir wissen ja nicht, wer unsere schlauen Zeilen hier heute, morgen oder in 10 Jahren liest. Da sind ein oder 2 zur Vorsicht ratende Wortmeldungen vielleicht nicht gänzlich unangebracht.

Und nochmals zum Wurfgewicht - es ist ja auch die Frage, was eine Rute schadlos werfen kann und welche Gewichte eher dem „Wohlfühlgewicht” entsprechen. Die alten Feeder- und Picker-Ruten, die ich so gerne fische, liegen vom „Wohlfühl-WG” meist unter den Angaben der Hersteller. 





Die 2 älteren Picker von DAM sind da ne Ausnahme, hier die „Magic Carbon Winckle Picker”.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (22. März 2022)

geomas schrieb:


> dawurzelsepp - wir wissen ja nicht, wer unsere schlauen Zeilen hier heute, morgen oder in 10 Jahren liest. Da sind ein oder 2 zur Vorsicht ratende Wortmeldungen vielleicht nicht gänzlich unangebracht.



Aus diesem Gesichtspunkt betrachtet hast du natürlich recht, Jung und Neueinsteiger tun sich da mit aufgedruckten Werten durchaus leichter.


----------



## 49er (24. März 2022)

Hah! Ich hab im Sammelsurium meines Opas die passende Rolle für die Quicksilver entdeckt!   
Und zwar diesen kleinen schwarzen Traktor hier:






Das ist zwar mit 460g ein ziemlicher Klopper, aber das passt wie A... auf Eimer!
Die Macht auch den Eindruck als könnte sie nen Atomschlag, überleben.

Die Schnur müsste eine Maxima Chameleon sein, die bleibt erstmal drauf.
Die Schieblehre (Achtung Neudeutsch: Messschieber! Listen and Repeat: Messschieber!) sagt 0,22mm, obwohl die mir rein optisch dicker vorkommt. Vielleicht quetsch ich mit der Schieblehre etwas zu stark.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (24. März 2022)

Habe gestern mit einer Kombo gevintaged (neues Wort erfunden?) mit einer SILSTAR und einer QUICK 330 CAMOU. Als Rutenhalter hatte ich den roten Klapprutenhalter von DAM und als Montage ein 30gr. Sargblei mit Mais, später Wurm am 8er Haken. Gebissen hat allerdings nichts...


----------



## 49er (22. Juli 2022)

So, ich bin hier ja noch ne Antwort schuldig. Gestern war ich endlich mal mit dem guten Stück los! 
Bin mit leichtem Gepäck und mit Tauwürmern bewaffnet, die Donau entlang marschiert und hab die kleinen Ringelwürmer über den Grund schleifen lassen. Das war echt eine schöne Art der Angelei und wird definitiv wieder wiederholt. 
Das Wurfverhalten des DAM Oldtimers hab ich dabei mit 5g Spaltbleien getestet. Ab 10g konnte man einigermaßen werfen, war aber nicht gerade prickelnd. Bei 20g hatte ich das beste Gefühl. 30g, also ungefähr das eine Oz, ging, war für mich aber schon grenzwertig. Die 50m hab ich da sicherlich nicht erreicht. Bei 20g kam die Entfernung aber schon einigermaßen in die Richtung. Mit der alten Quick hatte ich aber bestimmt auch kein Weitwurfwunder als Rolle.
Die Spitze ist echt sehr sensibel. Die dürfte vermutlich so 0,75 Oz bis 1 Oz haben. Oben rum ist die Rute ziemlich weich, bekommt dann aber ungefähr ab der Hälfte noch ordentlich Rückgrat. Der Schieberollenhalter ist so ne Sache... Musste mehrmals die Ringe wieder auf den Rollenfuß drauf schieben, vor allem nach Hängern. Da wär mir ein normaler Rollenhalter lieber.
Fazit: Echt schöne Rute, hat Spaß gemacht mit ihr zu angeln. Die ist fast schon zu schade, um durch Büsche gezerrt und mit dem Griffende auf dem Boden abgestellt zu werden.


----------



## Tricast (22. Juli 2022)

49er : Die Probleme mit den Schieberingen hatte ich früher auch einmal. Immer hat sich die Rolle aus dem Staub gemacht und ist auch schon mal abgefallen. Das hat sich aber gegeben nachdem ich meine Griffweise geändert habe. Früher habe ich immer den Rollenfuß zwischen Zeige- und Mittelfinger gehalten und dann mit dem Mittelfinger auch noch die Schnur gehalten beim Wurf. Dabei haben sich die Schieberinge gelockert. Seitdem ich jedoch den Rollenfuß zwischen Mittel- und Ringfinger halte passiert mir das nicht mehr und ich kann ganz entspannt mit dem Zeigefinger die Schnur an der Spulenkante halten. Vielleicht ist das ja auch die Lösung bei Dir.

Viele Grüße Heinz


----------



## 49er (25. Juli 2022)

Danke für den Tipp Tricast!
Meine Griffhaltung könnte dann vielleicht sogar das Problem sein, weil ich halte die Rute quasi umgekehrt wie Du früher. Bei mir ist der Rollenfuß immer zwischen Ringfinger und kleinem Finger. 
Ich werde Deinen Tipp mal versuchen und den Rollenfuß zwischen Mittel- und Ringfinger halten. Vielleicht verteilt sich dadurch der Druck auf den Rollenfuß gleichmäßiger, da man je zwei Finger über und unter dem Rollenfuß hat und nicht das Verhältnis 3 zu 1. Hört sich zumindest mal logisch an!


----------



## glgl (25. Juli 2022)

Der Wechsel der Fingerposition wie von Tricast beschrieben war auch für mich vor etlichen Jahrzehnten eine Erleuchtung. Anders kann ich heute gar nicht mehr…. egal welcher Rollenhalter.

VG Georg


----------



## Tricast (25. Juli 2022)

Im ÜKEL wirst Du viele finden die noch Schieberinge an ihren Ruten haben, als Beispiel nur mal geomas und Dace und die würden nie auf die Idee kommen den Griff umzubauen.

Gruß Heinz


----------

